# Omg!!!!!! I Own An Outback!! Finally!!!!



## jewel (May 16, 2005)

Can you tell I'm excited?????







FINALLY!! After wanting one for over 4 yrs....we own an Outback!!! We drove down on Saturday (4hr drive) - talked to Al (owner of dealership) I think it was his quickest sale ever!!!LOL We will be picking it up next week...(eek!!) I cant WAIT!!! Let the camping begin!!!








action

Jewels&Al


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Congrats jewel on the 23RS
Now you can go camping in your new Outback









Don


----------



## Txcamper (Apr 3, 2006)

Congrats!!


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Not only congratulations on owning an Outback but congratulations on passing the rigorous standards established of being afforded the oppurtunity of purchasing a 23RS.

As everyone knows, only the very best looking and uptmost brightest are allowed to purchase a 23RS ..


----------



## jewel (May 16, 2005)

Ghosty!! LOL You know it!! Ha ha

Thanks for the congrats guys! I am waaaay too excited!! I dreamt about outbacks all night lastnight! LOL Of course, Al and I talked about what kind of mod's we want to do first!!









We ended up buying from Trailermaster in Kelowna! It was actually the last 23rs in BC. So that was cool. Traveland didnt even have any on order. (even though they TOLD me they did a month ago!!) We werent totally sure on what one we wanted, the 26 or the 23. Trailermaster had both, so we were able to go back and forth between the two. Then we decided on the 23. I cant WAIT to use it!!! We got it in Jasmine







The kids are just as excited as we are! Now, we just have to decide where to go first. We're thinking Allouette. Havent been there in years!

I am so thrilled that I actually own one, and can chat on here without feeling like a wanna-be







ha ha

Jewels


----------



## aantolik (Apr 8, 2005)

Ghosty said:


> Not only congratulations on owning an Outback but congratulations on passing the rigorous standards established of being afforded the oppurtunity of purchasing a 23RS.
> 
> As everyone knows, only the very best looking and uptmost brightest are allowed to purchase a 23RS ..
> 
> ...


Double what Ghosty said







Many happy adventures to you!


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

of course the first two easiest and most useful mods to do:

1. Power Jack

2. MaxxAir vents


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

Congratulations!!! I am happy to see another rig with Jasmine...that is what mine has too!!! I pick it up tomorrow...first time dh will see it.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

Ghosty said:


> Not only congratulations on owning an Outback but congratulations on passing the rigorous standards established of being afforded the oppurtunity of purchasing a 23RS.
> 
> As everyone knows, only the very best looking and uptmost brightest are allowed to purchase a 23RS ..
> 
> ...


 directly behind the owners of the 27RSDS!we get bigger trailers cuz we have bigger IQ'sQ!


----------



## Karma (Nov 13, 2005)

I endorse your choice 100% -- great trailer, great design!


----------



## fl_diesel (Feb 15, 2006)

jewel said:


> Can you tell I'm excited?????
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congratulations!!! We love ours. Sounds like you win for the longest research before making the purchase. Enjoy!!!


----------



## jewel (May 16, 2005)

LOL actually, the sales guy mentioned something like that too "boy you guys sure know what youre talking about" ha ha we have seriously been looking at these for years. I am just so excited!! We were just watching a movie with the kids and I started getting all giddy about being able to go camping again, got them all hyped up again..LOL DH is like "okay okay...trying to watch a movie here!" LOL

thx for all the congrats...









Have to tell you that Al agrees with the power jack being one of the first things done.









Doxie dog-lover LOL You just may have a good point there









alrighty off to get kids ready for bed -they are soooo hyper!! Wonder why??









laters!
jewels


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

you'll have to mosey over to the states and join us in a rally!


----------



## Husker92 (Feb 11, 2006)

Congratulations! When is your first trip?


----------



## jewel (May 16, 2005)

Thanks!!







We're thinking on the way home from picking it up. Sooo....our first trip could be this Sunday or Monday!! I havent camped in 3yrs!!







At least I kept the list of what to pack in the trailer on the computer from our old trailer camping days.









Jewels


----------



## jewel (May 16, 2005)

Doxie-Doglover said:


> you'll have to mosey over to the states and join us in a rally!
> [snapback]114907[/snapback]​


We're trying!!







We have only camped in the States once, and that was 6yrs ago. We had a horrible time crossing the boarder that I dont want to do it again! On the way back in to Canada-- they thought we BOUGHT our kids.







It was absolutely horrible. They had us pulled over for a long time, started asking my kids if I was their mommy and asking my then 4 yr old if the other two kids "are they your sisters" and stuff. Kinda put a damper on the whole experience. LOL Now, we're talking about getting them all passports, seeing as we're going to need them soon anyways,right?









Jewels


----------



## Reggie44 (Aug 12, 2005)

Hi Jewels, glad to here you bought your trailer. I looked in your trailer Friday night when I dropped off ours for service. Do not let that one bad experience at the border dampen your spirits. We have crossed over half a doxen times with the trailer no problems. The Oregon cost is a must see. Have fun camping. JR


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

too funny you should mention the border. I had put a complaint about the customs people but then decided to erase it, didn't want to offend anyone. However, now I will tell it! I do respect the job they do , just not that we were treated with suspicion and with attitude.
My husband is 31 years law enforcement and the husband of the other couple with us is long time mgmnt with Hanford . Keep that in mind.
To save on gas when we are on vacation, they tow his old work car, a 91 escort, behind their motorhome. We pretend we are cool and EVERYONE is jealous of our car







.We can go forever on a tank of gas. So we ride the car ferry over. When at the entry point, they go car to car yelling, ok screaming, to get out birth certificates, passports, photo id, blah blah. Our friend who is over 6 feet tall stood up outside the passenger side to stretch legs.A lady literally screamed at him to get back in car. Then the same lady came over, stuck her big fat head in the window demanding id's. Just for the record, we are all caucasion, no funky hair do's, no tattoos....etc. No reason for her to be suspicious. Well, she asked us all what we do.The look on her face when one said law enforcement and the other said mgm at Nuclear site. GEEZ! from that point on, she had us pegged. Must have figured since we were driving that big fancy







car with 4 oversize adults crammed in it, we were up to something.
We and the car got the twice over, took hour and a half. Now, don't get me wrong, they are doing their jobs, but the treatment and attitude were not justified.
Tawnya


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

sunny *Congratulations Jewels and Al!* sunny 
I for one, think you have every reason to be excited!
A new Outback... How cool is that!!!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## jewel (May 16, 2005)

Reggie44::Too funny that you were in *my* trailer!







isnt it nice???







I just got an email from DH, he has the okay to take a couple days off next week. Sooo, we'll be camping probably somewhere in Westbank. Do you live near there? Know of any good campgrounds? I looked online and could only find one. There has to be more than that..no? I would LOVE to go to the Oregon coast! We'll give it another shot!









Doug:: Thanks!!







I know!! I thought it was pretty cool too!!! The first thing my daughter said when she woke up this morning was "momma, we have a trailer!!"







We've all been waiting for this day for a few years. LOL

Tawnya::Yikes on that experience!! I totally agree with you though, they are just doing their jobs, and I do understand it DOES happen..but samething..the attitudes and everything else. I was SO scared when we were going through all of that. And of COURSE I was missing one of my kids birth certificates







geesh! ha ha seriously, next time, my kids will have passports with them!


----------



## Reggie44 (Aug 12, 2005)

We have camped in a few places around Kelowna. It depends what you want. There are two provnincial parks (Bear Creek & Finitry) on the west side of Okanagan lake if you are staying there you might want to get a reservation. Both do not have power or on site water. The only full service one we camped at is Hiawatha (sp?) right in Kelowna (City camping), nothing special but they do have a pool and a hot tub. It might be a good idea to camp close by in case you have a few glitches. There are a handful of camgrounds between Kelowna and Penticton. I do not know the name of them thou. You trailer looks great. I sure like the shelving in queen slide out. Did you check your tires? You should get them changed now if the are in the date ranges. When I went in for service I told them I wanted my tire changed while it was in. JR


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

jewel said:


> Reggie44::Too funny that you were in *my* trailer!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


and tatoos, and microchips!








also wanted to add that same type thing happened to the same friends when they were at the Idaho-Canada border a few years ago when they had pop up....yep, they were made to pop it up! So, the joke is next time Dave doesn't get to go into Canada with us,he gets to watch us go since he is bad luck!


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Congrats on your new Trailer









Another Canadian Outbacker









Thor


----------



## jewel (May 16, 2005)

Reggie:: Ya, I saw the Bear Creek one -- the girls and I decided to vot no on that one ( we're all chicken of the coming across a bear. haha ) I did find one, I'm going to call today to see if we can get in, and if we can bring our lil doggy. Thanks for the info though! Oh yeah, that shelf in the queen slide was a smart addition we thought! I told Al all about the tire situation, he's going to check into that. Thanks!







They are nice guys that work there huh? Very friendly and laid back type. I really enjoyed our time in Kelowna.

Doxie-Doglover: LOL @ Dave only being able to watch you guys! Too funny. When's that rally?? In September...wonder if I can get the kids their passports by then?? hmm...

Thor! Thanks!














I'm soooo excited!! Cant wait to use it. I guess it's better to do hook up camping first eh? To make sure all that stuff works...
There really arent that many west coast outbackers. I know of (I think) only 2 other BC outbackers on here.

alright, I'm being kicked off the computer by my 6yr old. She says it her turn.









Jewels


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Congrats on the purchase!!

I know you said you had a bad time at the boarder before, but please please please join us for the Fally Rally. We'll have around 20 other Outbackers.com families and it is really a great place for the kids!

http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...wtopic=7687&hl=


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Oregon_Camper said:


> I know you said you had a bad time at the boarder before, but please please please join us for the Fally Rally. We'll have around 20 other Outbackers.com families and it is really a great place for the kids!


I will second that. It really is a good time... and the kids have a blast!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## jewel (May 16, 2005)

I'm working on it guys!!







it's all gonna come down to if Al can get a couple days off. Seriously -- that's a loooong drive for 2 nights with 3 little kids (and a dog that gets car sick! LOL )







are dogs even allowed to come???

jewels sunny


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

jewels,

Dogs are allowed to come, and there is nothing that says you can only stay two nights!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## jewel (May 16, 2005)

Hey Doug!







Glad to hear that the pup can come! Al and I were talking about it again lastnight and we both really want to come. But he was saying he couldnt possibly ask for any extra time off now (for sept) after just asking for this mon/tues off and getting some flack for it. So - we'll have to wait and see.









I'm off to look at the rally threads!

Jewels sunny


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Jewels,

The good news is, you have plenty of time to wait for the right moment to ask!
We will keep a couple of spots close to the fire for you guys.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Devildog (Sep 8, 2005)

Congratulations Jewels and Al on finally joining the Outback family!!!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

Dear Al's Boss,

being Al's personal physician for many many years, I felt it necessary to bring to your attention that due to his employer causing unnecessary stress, he needs time off with pay. It is crucial that he get some r and r and it has been medically and scientifically proven that the crisp clean air of Oregon would greatly improve his health and chance for survival. I would recommend no less than one week off in September,that is when the scientist say the air is cleaner due to the cosmic changes taking place over Oregon at that time and it only happens once every 100 years. He will return to his employment rejuvinated, regenerated, a completely new man. His chances for survival are in your hands, he must be in Oregon state in September. Thank you for your consideration and complete understanding and agreement in this matter. Please sign below indicating you are granting this poor man the needed time off with pay. Thank you .
Sincerely, 
Dr. P.N.W. Rally PHD.


----------



## willie226 (Apr 4, 2006)

Doxie-Doglover
Can you send a copy it to my Boss too ?


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

consider it done!


----------



## jewel (May 16, 2005)

Doug:: Thanks!!







and true enough - plenty of time to wait in between asking, right? I'm sure he can, but dont want to say "yes" yet.









Doxie-Doglover:: LMBO! That's hilarious..kay...sending to Al's boss..right ....just sec...now. done. J/k







Youre hilarious! I esp. loved the part where it only happens every 100 yrs! Ha ha..and, that the chances of survival are in his hands! Very well put my dear!









Devildog! Thanks!! I'm beyond thrilled to actually be apart of such an elite team









Jewels action


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Great one, Dr. Rally!









IFOOMCIWLMAOSH!









Happy Trails,
Doug

P.S.: It's probably best we not mention the medicinal Kool-Aide!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Doxie-Doglover said:


> Dear Al's Boss,
> 
> being Al's personal physician for many many years, I felt it necessary to bring to your attention that due to his employer causing unnecessary stress, he needs time off with pay. It is crucial that he get some r and r and it has been medically and scientifically proven that the crisp clean air of Oregon would greatly improve his health and chance for survival. I would recommend no less than one week off in September,that is when the scientist say the air is cleaner due to the cosmic changes taking place over Oregon at that time and it only happens once every 100 years. He will return to his employment rejuvinated, regenerated, a completely new man. His chances for survival are in your hands, he must be in Oregon state in September. Thank you for your consideration and complete understanding and agreement in this matter. Please sign below indicating you are granting this poor man the needed time off with pay. Thank you .
> Sincerely,
> ...


I think I see a Co-WagonMaster in the works...


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Doxie-Doglover said:
> 
> 
> > Dear Al's Boss,
> ...


only if she doesn't have to tow anything! too chicken!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

PDX_Doug said:


> Great one, Dr. Rally!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am going to working on that abbreviation all day! hmmmm.....I can only get part of it!


----------



## jewel (May 16, 2005)

LOL I've been tryin since he posted it!! When you get it, let me know!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

the things I come up with aren't ladylike! but I am humoring myself...ok,now back to being serious......I F O O............................hmmmmm


----------

